
Graph Databases, NOSQL and Neo4j - paulsb
http://www.infoq.com/articles/graph-nosql-neo4j
======
mark_l_watson
Great article. I like Neo4J but I have never used it for a customer project -
just for personal experiments.

In general, NoSQL vs. relational is an interesting tradeoff between the
ability to horizontally scale at reasonable cost vs. immediate consistency.

------
jmount
A few more years of forward progress and the noSQL movement will make it to
1959 level technology: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CODASYL>

